# Is 72 degrees normal for a H100?



## Astralogic (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, when I run OCCT my max temps after five minutes go up to 72 degrees.I have a 4770K running at stock speeds. I honestly expected much lower max temps from a H100, is that normal?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For bench testing software you would expect to see higher then normal temps.

The H100 is a so/so cooler the main benefit is lower noise levels over air solutions.

What does the temp run under normal gaming or heavy use?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please post your specs

when the cpu stressed at 100% those temps are a bit high for H100 although the 4770k does run a bit hot.

Are you actually overclocked? if so then I would say those temps are ok.


----------



## Astralogic (Jan 12, 2014)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs & age?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Here's my specs.

Ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8gb, PSU is Seasonic M1211-750W. I built this PC myself.

When gaming my temps usually go up to about 60, and the cpu idles around 25.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your link doesn't work. Just post the specs as listed. 
What were the temps using the OEM heatsink/fan? Liquid cooling offers no advantage for normal use other than "possibly" running a bit quieter.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> When gaming my temps usually go up to about 60, and the cpu idles around 25.


A little on the high side, but alright. Not going to bring the idle temp down any; in use temp could be a bit better but I'ld expect a ΔT of 40Cº or so when gaming and a bit more with OCCT.

Two or four fans? Fans at high or low speed? How is rad mounted?


----------



## Astralogic (Jan 12, 2014)

Tyree said:


> Your link doesn't work. Just post the specs as listed.
> What were the temps using the OEM heatsink/fan? Liquid cooling offers no advantage for normal use other than "possibly" running a bit quieter.


Strange, the link works for me.


```
Operating System
                                             Windows 8 Pro 64-bit
                                
             
                          
             CPU
                                             Intel Core i7 4770K @ 3.50GHz: 
                 27 °C
               
                                Haswell 22nm Technology
                                
             
                          
             RAM
                                             16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 800MHz (9-9-9-24)
                                
             
                          
             Motherboard
                                             MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845) (SOCKET 0): 
                 30 °C
               
             
                          
             Graphics
                                             SyncMaster ([email protected])
                                
                                LG TV ([email protected])
                                
                                Intel HD Graphics 4600 (MSI)
                                
                                4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 (Gigabyte): 
                 26 °C
               
             
                          
             Storage
                                             465GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB (SSD): 
                 22 °C
               
                                119GB SanDisk SDSSDHP128G (SSD): 
                 22 °C
               
                                1863GB TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 (SATA): 
                 28 °C
               
                                1863GB Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 (SATA): 
                 25 °C
               
             
                          
             Optical Drives
                                             PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-221L
                                
             
                          
             Audio
                                             Sound Blaster Z
                                
             
                          
           
         
       
                           [IMG]http://speccy.piriform.com/results/img/254.png[/IMG]Operating System
                                                               Windows 8 Pro 64-bit
             
                                           Computer type: Desktop
             
                                           Installation Date: 1/25/2014 9:43:13 AM
             
           
                        Windows Security Center
                                             User Account Control (UAC): 
                 Enabled
               
                                Notify level: 
                 0 - Never Notify
               
                                Firewall: 
                 Enabled
               
             
                          
             Windows Update
                                             AutoUpdate: 
                 Download Automatically and Notify Prior to Install
               
             
                          
             Windows Defender
                                             Windows Defender: 
                 Enabled
               
             
                          
             Antivirus
                                             Antivirus: 
                 Enabled
               
                                Display Name: 
                 Windows Defender
               
                                Virus Signature Database: 
                 Up to date
```



gcavan said:


> A little on the high side, but alright. Not going to bring the idle temp down any; in use temp could be a bit better but I'ld expect a ΔT of 40Cº or so when gaming and a bit more with OCCT.
> 
> Two or four fans? Fans at high or low speed? How is rad mounted?


Just two fans at max speed, they are mounted to blow air out the top of my case pulling air through the rad.


----------



## Astralogic (Jan 12, 2014)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs & age?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


THis system is custom built. Ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8gb, PSU is Seasonic M1211-750W Mobo is MSI Z78-GD65 Gaming, GFX is Gigabyte GT770 Windforce 4gb.

When I first turn on my computer, for about five seconds I hear the fans on the H100 spin up, they sound much louder then when I'm doing stress tests. Is it possible the fans aren't spinning up to full speed?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Very likely. Depending on from where they are controlled (ie motherboard headers, discrete controller, etc), They may be momentarily spun up to full power for a few monents on boot, then given over to the controller which limits the rpm based on the monitored temperature.


----------

